# 01.06.13  First NGT Shoot of 2013!  Don't Miss It!



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello All! 

I truly hope everyone who does hunt (trad bow, compound bow, cross bow, rifle, gun, or pistol) had a great season and enjoyed the bountiful blessings of God's great creation! It is hard to believe hunting season is already winding down and a new 3D Archery Season is upon us.  I, for one, am done with deer hunting for the 2012 season because of work and other obligations from now through January but I am already counting the days until September 14th, 2013!  Meanwhile,  3D Archery will certainly keep me both busy and happy during the long wait! 

SAVE THE DATE!  NGT's first TRAD ONLY 3D Shoot of the year is Sunday, January 6th, 2013 in Gainesville, GA. If memory serves, Dutchman and I are hosting this one with any and all help from those who would like to assist.  

I am planning on setting 25 targets for this shoot and I think I will sponsor another _Eagle Eye _competition. That's always fun and I have one more of my Coral Snake Pattern Woodies left to offer up as a "trophy" for the winner.  

SATURDAY SET UP:  I will be at Loretta's in Oakwood @ 0730 Saturday morning, 01.05.13.  Maybe Dutchman and the rest of the crew will join me there for breakfast and the planning of the shoot. Looking forward to that delicious pork tenderloin they serve! YUM!  

I will be at the club @ 0830 - 0845 on Saturday morning to begin work.  

Sunday morning, 01.06.13  we should have our usual devotional (need a volunteer to officiate) @ 0830 and shooting to begin immediately afterwards.   

Eagle Eye will be at 1300.  If you want to participate, hang around and watch everybody shoot cause once the line has gone through, the competition will be closed and it will not be reopened. Y'all should practice out to @ 50 yards cause this time you only get *two *shots! $1.00 to play and the winner claims both the pot and the arrow.  As an added bonus and to make it interesting, I will initially "seed" the pot with $10.00 of my own cash so come on out!  I dare ya!!  

Please come and please come early!  As the days are short and I have to drive back to Tennessee Sunday,  last sign in for this shoot is 1400 hrs. (2:00 PM).   Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 26, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 26, 2012)

I am ready I think,


----------



## Al33 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hate I will miss the first shoot of the year at NGTA but I will have to. Reads like you have it very well planned Donnie. That Eagle Eye shoot is a lot of fun, sure gonna miss that for sure. 

Y'all have a blast and I hope the weather is perfect.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 26, 2012)

I plan on being there


----------



## dutchman (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the devotion.


----------



## Gordief (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks Gene


----------



## brownitisdown (Dec 31, 2012)

looking forword to seeing everybody and trying to hit the target hate that my freind AL ant going to be thair to gave me shooting lesson


----------



## Necedah (Dec 31, 2012)

We 'll all miss Al, but most of us graduated from Al 's School of Archery, and someone will be available to pass the lessons along.
Dave


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 2, 2013)

This Sunday!


----------



## Gordief (Jan 2, 2013)

i'm comin' for ya Mr. Brown....


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see the Trad Family.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 2, 2013)

Vegetable beef soup. It's what's for lunch...


----------



## Blueridge (Jan 2, 2013)

Yum yum. See y'all there


----------



## WildWillie (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been looking forward to this since last August.


----------



## bradyxps (Jan 3, 2013)

I got plans on going. Might bring my rake to find my arrows afterwards. 22 arrows for a 20 target shoot oughta do it.


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 3, 2013)

Gordief said:


> i'm comin' for ya Mr. Brown....



i will be waiting


----------



## dutchman (Jan 3, 2013)

bradyxps said:


> I got plans on going. Might bring my rake to find my arrows afterwards. 22 arrows for a 20 target shoot oughta do it.



LOL! I'm sure you won't need that many.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 3, 2013)

Just a modification on the original post. We will be pulling targets at our usual time. Donnie posted that the last sign in would be at 2:00 p.m. What that usually means is a 3:00 to 3:30 pm "pull time." Just wanted to clear up any possible confusion.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 4, 2013)

The Weekend is here!  

Saturday:  Breakfast @ 0730 at Loretta's in Oakwood on Saturday morning and set up at the club will start @ 0830 - 0845. 

Sunday:  Devotional presented by Dutchman @  0830 and shooting to begin shortly afterward. 

Yahoo!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like I will be able to make this event after all but will have to skip on the lunch! Really looking forward to seeing a lot of friends I have not seen in a long time. Let's fling some arrows!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2013)

The course is set. 25 targets. Some near, some far. I'm talking way far. Some trashy, some in the clear. You'd like it so come on to Gainesville tomorrow and shoot with us.


----------



## youngtrad (Jan 5, 2013)

ill be there see everyone bright and early


----------



## Al33 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you to Donnie, Gene, and all others involved in getting the 2013 NGTA Foam Shoots off to a great start!!! Great course today and I especially enjoyed seeing many friends I had not seen since last summer.

I was reminded more than once how good the lunch was.

Thanks again!!! Job well done folks!!!

Congrat's to Billy Hudson on winning (hands down) the Eagle Eye Shoot!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 6, 2013)

Many thanks to all who helped to make this shoot such a success! Great crowd and a great day. I'm beat. Fixin' to go to bed. G'night all...


----------



## Blueridge (Jan 6, 2013)

Great time today. Thanks to all who put this together .


----------



## Dennis (Jan 6, 2013)

Another great time at NGTA thanks to everybody


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

My wife and I had a great time and the food was delicious. Thanks to everyone who put this on.


----------



## WildWillie (Jan 6, 2013)

I had a great time today,the coarse was set excellent and the lunch was great.

And Al was a real close second in the eagle eye shoot.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for a great shoot yesterday! It was good to see everyone again.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks to all who made this weekend a success. If you attended, participated, and/or provided financial support to our club, I thank you and the club thanks you. We have a great set of Club Officers and very dedicated leaders and members in our club at NGT. 

Dave B., Roger B., Gene B., and newcomer Dave P. were all instrumental in setting the course on Saturday and I really appreciate all the same guys (as well as Jeff H.) staying behind Sunday afternoon to break down the course too.  I thank you all.  They even told me to hit the road early as I had such a long drive ahead of me. So thanks guys for having my back. I made it back to Johnson City safe and sound by @ 8:00 but I was sure tired. 

The soup and cornbread prepared by Gene was outstanding and  the deserts by Jackie Baird and Jeff H.  were too good to be true. If you missed it,  you REALLY missed it, folks! 

These shoots are and always have been a lot of work and it takes a great deal of dedication and cooperation to make them happen.  I think the hardest part is at the end when it is time to pull the targets and stakes and tote them back up to the trailer to be secured. By this time, everyone who hosted the shoot is tired and more than ready to go home so anytime anyone can possibly stay and help with breakdown after a shoot is over,  it will be much appreciated.   

Congrats to Billy Hudson on that spectacular Eagle Eye shot Sunday. He really nailed it.  Wow! 

Thanks everybody! Looking forward to the next one.


----------

